# Temperature Spike!!?? (Rant included)



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I just was standing next to my tank and I felt it actually radiating heat. I thought that was odd. I put my hand in the tank and was shocked at how warm it was. I first thought my hand was cold so I put it in my 29g about 2 feet away and it was so cold. I looked at the thermometer that was floating around and it said 95!!! IT is probably 74 or so in my room and its normaly 70 or so because the tank is heating the entire room. 

I immediatly checked my 300w Hydor ETH and discovered it was off. I know it must be the cause but the light wasn't on. I am afraid it must have stuck on and been going full blast but it wasn't. I don't think the ETH dial even goes to 95. I guess it failed. I unplugged it and have an old 50w heater lying around. I also unplugged my eheim because it might be heating it as well but I think I will turn it back on. ITs a 60g tank so I am not sure the 50w is going to be close to enough. Its only got to warm it 7 or 8 degrees probably. 

All my green neons look fine, but its so hard to count them I have no idea if I lost any. I notice a dead shrimp and it looks pink like it was cooked. It must have died a couple days ago. I had no idea my heater could heat my tank to 95 degrees in a relatively cold room. I am worried about an impact in the plants and the bio media. I have no idea how long it was this hot. I was dropping my aunt off at the air port. It could have been doing this the whole day... 

Has anybody had a problem like this before?... 

So much time and money is invested in this tank... 

argh.......... If it wasnt 11 at night it would be much easier. I guess i am going to have to email dr foster and smith and see if I can return it. I hope its got a 1yr warranty. I have only had it working since september but I bought it some time in spring last year. 4 months thats so ridiculous....... It was a $40 heater. I was going to get a 200w for my nano. I hope this turns out to be something else... 

Can't see what else it would be because my filter and my heater are the only two things that where on..... Sh*t this is so annoying. I have a nice field of hair grass covering my whole 60g if this spike does anything to kill my plants or fish..... I also added two little power heads and lifted my output out of the water. I am trying to get some more oxygen into the water and get it to cool down evenly.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

Sorry to hear that you're having problems.....

A suggestion - if you're going to replace the heater do it with 2 of lower wattage. If 1 gets stuck on it cant do so much damage. On the flip side if 1 fails you'll still have a backup to keep the tank temperature from plummeting.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Its an inline heater. I can't put two inline that would cost like $80 and would be difficult to fit anywhere. I am sending the US Hydor representative an Email. According to Drs Foster and Smith's website after 60 days electronics have to be returned to the manufacturer.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Just dropped below 90. I can't believe I am going to wait until this gets to 78 so I can make sure my crappy back up 100w heater turns on... I am so glad i atleast have this crappy back up heater. I have probably 100 dollars in fish and lots of plants. I think its worth my sleep tonight. 60's probably wouldnt be as harsh as 95 on the plants but I don't know how well the fish would do in 60's. I still count 32 green neons. Yippee. I bought 35 two died right when I bought them and one just disapeared. I might have even missed him in the counting, so far I haven't lost a fish. I am so amazingly lucky if all my fish survive. I am sure if I had gone to sleep without sitting near my tank and feeling the heat I would have woke up to some cooked fish and plants. This is mostly me just being bored staying up waiting for the temp to drop.... its actually about 89.5 now that I am about to push post.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

William,
I've had similar experiences. In my case it wasn't equipment failure...it was a two legged animal playing with the external control on the heater (Titanium heater with external control). I found it at 99 degrees! I quickly cooled it with a fan and ended up only losing a few RCS and CRS. I didn't lose any of my dwarf rasboras or my bristlenose pleco's in the tank.

Then, yesterday I found it hovering at 81. I have no idea in this case what happened. The heater wasn't turned up very far. I cycled the control back and forth and heard the 'click' and saw the light come on at the right places.

Dunno.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I fell asleep and it was still above 80. I woke up at 10 to my small 100w heater on and my tank at 78 degrees. How come a crappy non submersible heater that I completely submerged in water hold a better temperature than a 45 dollar reputable heater. I am going to try it out again and see if it holds the temperature.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Its turning on and off at the right temp... The problem is that it was off when the tank was at 95 degrees. I only have this and my Eheim 2217 plugged in so it has to be this heater. I just assumed the heater went to 95 and held that temp... I am confused...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm, odd. It must have failed that night and got stuck on the on position. I would continue to watch it so that it doesn't do that again. Maybe think about replacing the unit. Lucky most of your fauna didn't die in the Lobster steaming temperatures.

My hydors inlines have been functioning well for over a year, so I'm surprised. Probably just faulty.

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Consider a temperature controller if you want to keep the Hydor but don't have faith in it. If I'm not mistaken you can set a maximum temperature that it will cut the heater of at.

Now to see if I can find one that controls a regular heater like we're trying to do


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am shocked. Hydor is officially the greatest company in the world.

After notifying them of the failure and a follow up email I recieved a package on my door step with not only a replacement 300w ETH but a *free 200w ETH*! I had mentioned to them that I was going to buy a 200w ETH for my smaller tank but if the failure of the ETH is common then my money would be best spent elsewhere.

I can't believe they do this all the time, I must have gotten lucky. I am shocked by this level of customer service. They where very fast to respond. They responded to me on New years eve (sunday) at 6 pm the day after I sent my email. Thats some hard core support of your products. I will definetly continue to buy hydor products because of this excellent experience.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

That's great news! Congrats!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Good customer service deserves as much attention as bad customer service. Thanks for sharing the outcome.

I know who I'll get a heater from next time.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Same thing happened when I had a problem with my coralife 2x65w lights. They sent me two bulbs to replace one broken.(This one was on accident). THen they sent two ballasts to fix my broken one and extra end plugs. I guess I am just lucky with customer service. I guess I am kind of unlucky that I have so many problems though.


----------

